# Valley Forge 422 to Betzwood Bridge Advisory



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

It would seem that somebody had the bright idea to take a horse(s) across the narrow and high 422 bridge that connects Beztwood and the paths to the rest of VF. The proof is well quite obvious by sight and smell. :mad2: 

That being bad enough alone.. I did see that they broke 2 of the woood slats across the bridge too. Just a heads up for anybody who frequents that bridge like I do.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

mf9point8 said:


> It would seem that somebody had the bright idea to take a horse(s) across the narrow and high 422 bridge that connects Beztwood and the paths to the rest of VF. The proof is well quite obvious by sight and smell. :mad2:
> 
> That being bad enough alone.. I did see that they broke 2 of the woood slats across the bridge too. Just a heads up for anybody who frequents that bridge like I do.


The road apples are gone, but there were two gaping holes in the bridge this evening on my ride home. I tend to try and limit my time on that bridge and usually zip across. Nothing like coming up on a straight view of the river 50' below your pedals without warning.

Be careful out there.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I bet the horse was thrilled about it too.....

That bridge will need some work soon anyway....I like the plywood patch they have on there from before. Loose boards..etc. It's still better than nothing I guess. At least until I plunge through it. Then again, I lived for a while by the south street bridge down in the city....after using that thing I doubt a rope bridge would worry me.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

So the park service got the bright idea to put up barriers at each end of the bridge in an attempt to block horses and force cyclists to dismount. It's a pretty tight opening, and the asphalt is pretty slick in cleats, so be careful out there. I was having a heck of a time this evening trying to get my bike onto the bridge, slipping all over the place up the incline on the main park side.

Real genius.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

additional story line... so the blockage consists of a metal vertical sign poles with 3 horizontal slats across it to form the gate... at first on the Valley forge Side these were bolted on... somebody unbolted the bottom two rows so that cyclists could pass under them if they ducked, but a horse would not be able to fit... the workers came back and welded the two slats back on an beefed up the whole thing.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

The main park side is the worst.

I'm figuring that somebody will smack into the thing, get a major gash in their head from one of the sharp edges, and sue whoever put up the barricades.

Then the barricade people will close the bridge altogether for "safety" or some such BS excuse.


In a kinda related closure, what's the dealie with county line road being closed between 23 and gulph road starting 9/17?


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

SPlKE said:


> The main park side is the worst.
> 
> I'm figuring that somebody will smack into the thing, get a major gash in their head from one of the sharp edges, and sue whoever put up the barricades.
> 
> ...



When/where did you hear about that?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

mf9point8 said:


> When/where did you hear about that?


When I rode past the large signs at each end of county line road on saturday and yesterday.




Oh, I almost forgot -- the closures are between 9 am and 3 pm each day.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

haha i figured there were signs... I have been out of town racing this weekend otherwise i prob would have seen them too.

still dont know whats up though


----------

